

Making my Ruby test suite faster without touching a single line of code - mparramon
http://developingandstuff.blogspot.de/2013/08/speed-test-ruby-193-vs-193-railsexpress.html

======
mparramon
Update: I switched to ruby-2.0.0-head, and got a 131% improvement from the
base case.

